# This is why the 30 second slip need to be SKIP.



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060920/ap_on_hi_te/dvr_viewers_1

This is why the 30 second slip needs to be SKIP like the DirecTivos.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Funny... I was just about to post the opposite.

This is why 30s SLIP is needed over 30s SKIP
http://www.hasbro.com/monopoly/

If it wasn't for SLIP... I wouldn't have seen $2,000,000 and Monopoly on the same screen. Rewound to see what it was about...

I now have a "Christmas" gift on my list, as well as what to give my Mom, Brother, and Sister... as for out entire life we LOVED to play the game... and finally there is a "real" update to the board and the game...

Plus, two days ago... I wouldn't have seen that that Earl is starting this week, and reminding me to check the Series Link... which I never got back to doing when I was setting up HR20 #2

Do read that article closely.... one section: Reply TV driven into bankrupcy (which they pretty much have never recovered from), for having true commercial SKIP.... ever wonder why it is not an "official" TiVo function, that only Internet, "How to use TiVo for Dummies" people know about?


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll take slip over skip any day. There are some commercials I want to see and some show previews as well. Also with the slip, I can stop it right where I want to. No need to hit jumpback too much after the break (which can kill the suspense on some shows).

With that said, I would love to have a faster 30s slip.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Plus, two days ago... I wouldn't have seen that that Earl is starting this week, and reminding me to check the Series Link... which I never got back to doing when I was setting up HR20 #2


Exactly, I would have never have know about the new show Hero's, Kidnapped, The Nine and others if it wasn't for the slip. Plus with 30 second skip I usally end up in the show and have to skip back alot. With the slip I can see what's going on and stop the show when I need to and only hit skip back once. But to each there own.

The next thing you know there going to put commericals in when you pause your DVR.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> The next thing you know there going to put commericals in when you pause your DVR.


TiVo announced (maybe a year or so ago), that they are going to do just that.

While you are in FF/RW or Pause, advertising will appear in the Progress Bar area.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> TiVo announced (maybe a year or so ago), that they are going to do just that.
> 
> While you are in FF/RW or Pause, advertising will appear in the Progress Bar area.


Damn, I'm a year to late to get paid for my idea . Guess I should have gotten a patent on that :lol:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont want to see any commercials, no ad's, no previews, nada.


I almost nod off when stacking the slips for a commercial break.:grin:


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

DTV has FOX as a majority shareholder. FOX is planning commercials that fully utilize 30 second "slip". What's the suprise here?


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't see such a commercial, but I don't think I'd mind all that much. As long as the 30-sec slip(s) were still pushing the time forward. Only downside for me might be that I'd think, "OH, NOOOOOOO....R15 frozen! "


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

rlambert7 said:


> Only downside for me might be that I'd think, "OH, NOOOOOOO....R15 frozen! "


:lol: I could see that. I wonder how many people will think that.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

I juast came from digital cable (they installed my directv today), I adore the slip, I think it's awesome.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

More reading:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/08/19/AR2006081900124.html


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

"84 percent of all prime-time television viewing in DVR households is live, according to Nielsen Media Research. "


I am kinda shocked by this quote from the above article. To me they are not using the DVR to the fullest.

I guess I am one of the 16% as I dont watch any live TV. I use the DVR as a tool so I can get thru 60 minute shows in 30-40 minutes, skip over slow parts, skip commercials, etc...


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Most of us here probably are. But this follows the 80/20 rule. 80 percent of users use 20 percent of the features. Tivo successfully grabbed the non-techy crowd who are happy to just be able to pause and rewind live TV. And that is truly an amazing thing when you think about it. 80% of DVRs are in households where most of the occupants would never think of pressing a 'menu' button on a tv remote. 
The other 20% (us folks here) are the ones who dig in to the other 80% of the features.

ApK

p.s. God willing this is the only time I'll group Bobman and me in an "us." I still find him infuriating....


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

It also depends on what they mean by "live". I will might start watch a 30 mins show at about 15 mins after it started or a 1 hr show 30 mins it to it. Do they still consider that live? This is usally only for primetime shows that I don't want to wait to see. If they inculde that then I have to say there poll isn't that good.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It also depends on what they mean by "live". I will might start watch a 30 mins show at about 15 mins after it started or a 1 hr show 30 mins it to it. Do they still consider that live? This is usally only for primetime shows that I don't want to wait to see. If they inculde that then I have to say there poll isn't that good.


I'm not a Neilson family, but I'd guess that if they look and your watching some part of a show while that show is being broadcast, then it's 'live.'
I say this because I believe, in theory, they ask "what show are you watching right now" not "what scene are you watching right now."

Also, they mention that other statistic concerning "shows watched the same day they aired" so it appears they know what they're doing.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> Also, they mention that other statistic concerning "shows watched the same day they aired" so it appears they know what they're doing.


True it would just be nice to know, if they know, how many of those "live viewings" are 100% live and how many wait awhile to start watching. Just to know.


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't plan on giving up my DTIVOs 30 second skip any time soon for a R15s 30 second "slip" (basically a programmed 6x FF). For a commercial break, as fast as I can hit skip 5-6 times, then maybe 1-2 instant replays back, I'm done. Couple of seconds, tops. Love 30 second skip for watching a football game. Single push after a play ends, and instantly coming up to the line for the next play. No 5 second wait while it FFs for me. 

Don't get me wrong, 30 second slip is better than having to press and control the FF yourself, but I can't buy that its better than a 30 second skip. Maybe it's required by advertisers and DTV has no choice. Fine. Just say that and move on.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

RCY said:


> Don't get me wrong, 30 second slip is better than having to press and control the FF yourself, but I can't buy that its better than a 30 second skip. Maybe it's required by advertisers and DTV has no choice. Fine. Just say that and move on.


You don't have to buy it, but don't think that everyone feels the same way.

Some people don't mind commercials, and just like the slip to speed between plays in sporting events, and they REALLY do PREFER to see what they are slipping over.

I can imagine that when summer and christmas movies come out, I might PREFER to slip rather than skip commericial because I'm geniunly interested in seeing some of the movie commercials.

To each his own.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would prefer to see what I am "slipping" through. There have been times when something passed by that I stopped and went back. 

However there are some commercials I prefer NEVER to see at all. One of those is that stupid series with Volkswagon where the cars have accidents and startle you. That is unsettling.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> watch a 30 mins show at about 15 mins after it started or a 1 hr show 30 mins it to it.


I do that for sports usually.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

RCY said:


> Don't get me wrong, 30 second slip is better than having to press and control the FF yourself, but I can't buy that its better than a 30 second skip. Maybe it's required by advertisers and DTV has no choice. Fine. Just say that and move on.


I agree. :hurah:


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

well how bout a faster 30sec slip?


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

ApK said:


> You don't have to buy it, but don't think that everyone feels the same way.
> 
> Some people don't mind commercials, and just like the slip to speed between plays in sporting events, and they REALLY do PREFER to see what they are slipping over.
> 
> ...


If you're interested in seeing the commercials, why not just FF and hit PLAY when you see something you like?


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

Lantian said:


> well how bout a faster 30sec slip?


Remember how 30 second skip works. Each time you skip, you get a frame rendered of what you're going to see. If it was very quick (like 1 second), I would be more amenable to it. But that would defeat the purpose DTV is using it for, to make sure you to watch the commercial.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

RCY said:


> If you're interested in seeing the commercials, why not just FF and hit PLAY when you see something you like?


Because it's easier and more convenient to hit one button.

To FF effectively you need to use at least FF 2, so at that point you've hit FF twice and then you have to hit play again to stop FFing.


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

tford said:


> Because it's easier and more convenient to hit one button.
> 
> To FF effectively you need to use at least FF 2, so at that point you've hit FF twice and then you have to hit play again to stop FFing.


Fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## andyr (Feb 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do read that article closely.... one section: Reply TV driven into bankrupcy (which they pretty much have never recovered from), for having true commercial SKIP.... ever wonder why it is not an "official" TiVo function, that only Internet, "How to use TiVo for Dummies" people know about?


I *loved* my ReplayTV unit. If it hadn't decided to die after many years of faithful service I wouldn't be in R-15 land now.

ReplayTV is working on a software only version of their system that will pair up with your PC tuner card.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

RCY said:


> If you're interested in seeing the commercials, why not just FF and hit PLAY when you see something you like?


Same reason I use the instant reply button instead of rewinding 6 seconds and hitting play. It's quicker and easier to hit one button.

Edit: yeah, like he said above


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Actually I would prefer that the 6-sec replay were a slip-back instead of a skip-back.


----------

